# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Fix Flick: Age of Ultron

## r2datu

Hey all!

I recently started a blog where I write fun, punchy treatments of films to see what can be changed and improved. It started as a writing exercise and it's kind of taken off in the last week so I've decided to make it a regular thing! I'd love to hear your feedback on my version of Age of Ultron!

http://fix-flick.com/2016/01/04/how-...ultron-part-1/

----------

